# Impulse Control Disorders?



## Trick (Jun 6, 2014)

My MC has an impulse control disorder and I'm wondering if anyone has personal experience with this? Family members, friends? I just want to represent it correctly and cold hard research only goes so far.


----------



## psychotick (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,

You're going to need to be a little more specific. If you mean something like Tourettes then no. I have a friend who has a tremor and I have a tic in my right eye, but nothing more than that. If on the other hand you mean something more along the behavioural lines such as problem gambling, than yes I know some people.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Trick (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm thinking along the lines of kleptomania and risky behavior, impulse decisions to take risks that are unnecessary etc. No physical manifestations, just the personality disorder. Something that could go hand in hand with PTSD


----------



## IrelandBeaver (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm a social worker by profession. During my undergrad, I worked with a a support group for individuals who had been diagnosed with Bipolar and Depression. *NOTE: I will only use pronouns for this part*  One of the women in the group discussed how she would spend thousands of dollars shopping during her manic episodes. One of her doctors wanted to diagnose her with Compulsive Buying Disorder, which used to be categorized under ICD, but could not determine if it was actually CBD, or something that only occurred during her manic state. However, the same cycle for ICD (initial impulse, increasing urges, committing the act, relief after committing the act, and guilt from the action) was demonstrated in these episodes. This woman was devastated when she transitioned out of her mania and into a depressive state. The guilt she felt when she realized that she had spent thousands of dollars on clothes that quickly really exacerbated her depression. Her daughter and husband were also very concerned. Not only was this financially draining, but the guilt this woman felt during her depressive states almost seemed to bring down the entire family. This was especially hard for the daughter as she was also diagnosed as Bipolar.

As for your main character, do they have a specific ICD diagnosis? If there is, then the type they have could impact others in drastically different ways.

*EDIT* Saw the previous post, so I'll change some things accordingly*

Since your MC is a kleptomaniac, then they could be seen as a juvenile delinquent, a product of bad parenting, a failure of society, or a psychopath in an extreme case (especially if someone is harmed or killed). You may have people, particularly family, who will deny everything and could believe their child was set up, that their friends did it/forced them to do it or that they have been falsely accused. At the same time, you could have parents who feel shame and embarrassment and disown their child. 

There's also the issue of gender. I don't believe you mentioned your MC's gender. Some ICD's are generally seen occur more in males than females. One reaction could be one of shock or disbelief that a woman could commit these actions.

Some of these compulsions, such as gambling, internet and sexual compulsions are not seen as compulsions, but rather as a lack of willpower. From what I have seen, both in the profession as well as the media, these three are seen as a lack of control. An individual with a sexual compulsion may be seen as a pervert, or, if it's a young male, that it is simply a phase and natural in male development (especially if it is paired with internet addiction). Recently, there were articles that stated that the millennial generation is addicted to the internet, which could lead someone who may have a genuine internet addiction being labeled as another one of those "kids today".

Finally, there are those who could take advantage of these people. You could have casinos who try to lure in people who have a gambling addiction, or someone who manipulates young people and uses their kleptomania to steal items for them.


----------



## psychotick (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,

Kleptomania no, but risky behaviour taking yes. In my day it was usually fast cars (or actually old bombs that we modified and thought were fast!) And among my peer group we had some who were more risk taking than others. You could usually spot them as they would do ever more dangerous things to win a race or jump a bridge than the rest of us.

It is, speaking from my own personal experience, all about the adrenaline. It's a buzz, and after a while it becomes addictive. You want that next fix - like I suppose any junkie. But the thrill slowly wears off. For some people that's a sign for them to turn to other sources of pleasure. For others it means always trying to go further and further to get that buzz. The end result being that some of my peers ended up, injured and dead, some in trouble with the police. But most turned back before that point.

The one thing I can tell you is that you will never feel more alive in your life than when your right at the point of total disaster. The fear and excitement are an incredibly powerful cocktail.

To give an example, for a while I had a modified Zeph with a huge V8 and a truck super on it. It was a wreck of a car. It had no suspension worth a damn, the shocks were stuffed, it couldn't handle, and the breaks were shot. Naturally I loved it. And every time I went racing I faced the same crisis, repeatedly. The car could do a hundred miles an hour plus heading towards a corner, but it couldn't stop or turn. And to make matters worse it used to shudder and damn near kangaroo down the road when you slammed on the anchors. All of which meant that for long - incredibly long - moments, I would be hanging on the anchors, seeing the corner coming up, and thinking each time that I was going to die. Then somehow, probably because I was more chicken than I realised, I'd skate around the corner, and instantly hit the throttle again. 

There was absolutely nothing else that could compare with the thrill.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Trick (Jun 6, 2014)

IrelandBeaver said:


> I'm a social worker by profession. During my undergrad, I worked with a a support group for individuals who had been diagnosed with Bipolar and Depression.



My problem is that I have yet to find the right disorder to fit perfectly. I'm going somewhat generic at this point, taking bits and pieces of several ICDs to make a new disorder. I need kleptomania, without remorse, ridiculous risk taking, impulsive speaking and talking back even when death may be the result and lastly a touch of sociopathy. I know this sounds like a cocktail but it works really well for the character and I've found nothing that seems to include all these symptoms.



psychotick said:


> There was absolutely nothing else that could compare with the thrill.
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



I'm with you. I spent three years illegally street racing here in the states. It's not as strict up here for some things, from what I've heard, but the cops in my area are nasty about traffic violations because there's very little crime otherwise and they're bored out of their minds. I started out with a naturally aspirated but very torquey sports car and moved onto a turboed DSM. 5 seconds from zero to sixty is very dangerous at 19 years old. The fact that I'm alive is a major blessing.


----------



## IrelandBeaver (Jun 6, 2014)

Trick said:


> My problem is that I have yet to find the right disorder to fit perfectly. I'm going somewhat generic at this point, taking bits and pieces of several ICDs to make a new disorder. I need kleptomania, without remorse, ridiculous risk taking, impulsive speaking and talking back even when death may be the result and lastly a touch of sociopathy. I know this sounds like a cocktail but it works really well for the character and I've found nothing that seems to include all these symptoms.



Then perhaps ICD may not work for your character. It seems to me that your MC may have Antisocial Personality Disorder (Antisocial Personality Disorder). This works if your character is an adult, and it does satisfy what you are looking for; there is usually a history of legal issues (which could be manifested through kleptomania), a lack of empathy (no remorse), risk taking, failure to considers the consequences of one's actions, and impulsivity are all symptoms of it. Plus, APD was known Psychopathic and Sociopathic Disorders. However, if your character is a minor, then they would fit under a Conduct Disorder (Conduct Disorder Symptoms and DSM-IV Diagnosis). This too also fits the criteria for your character. Plus, most people who are diagnosed as Antisocial usually had a diagnosis with conduct disorder as a child.


----------

